# Backyard Hammock Recs



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

The wife has mentioned wanting to get a hammock for the backyard a few times. She's a serious book reader. I'm thinking it would be a good Christmas gift.

I know nothing about hammocks. Anyone have suggestions? I guess comfort is most important, but the ability to move it around the yard would also be great.


----------



## Dono1183 (Oct 11, 2021)

I'm from Venezuela and there are a lot of differing opinions on hammocks down there. The two most common are one made of nylon, which is very stretchy and one that is made of cloth which is very thick, and can usually hold two people. They're in order below. I personally enjoy my portable hammock (3rd pic). It's not very good looking, but I can pack it in a bag and go to the beach, or throw it up in between a couple of trees pretty easily. It's very light weight which is nice here in our area. One thing to consider is how windy your yard is, as it will catch it and sail if it's light. The other thing to consider is rain. When it rains, do you want to run out there and take it down, or, do you want to leave it up? The material will matter if you want to leave it up. The cotton ones will mold and rot. The nylon ones tend to dry a lot better, but aren't as plush. I hope this helps.


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

@Dono1183, these are excellent considerations for me to start with. Thanks for the info. Like everything, looks like they each have their pros and cons.


----------



## Herring (Sep 19, 2020)

If you're looking for the Carolina style hammock there's a few big brands. Nags Head, Pawleys Island, and Hatteras Hammocks are probably the top.

The sizes I would say are similar to bed sizes, single, double, extra-wide, and so on. These hammocks all have their own unique differences but all are made at one location along with their accessories. There could be different pricing for an identical item depending on the website purchased from. I would search for the actual item number, for example a SAR-2.

For Nags Head you can't go wrong with a double white polyester hammock. These hammocks I would say are a higher end look in my opinion.

For Pawleys Island I would look at something like the large cotton hammock. These hammocks are the traditional low country summer sunset feel in my opinion.

Both also have the option of Duracord instead of cotton rope to be more weather resistant. For stands, the metal stands are nice and have the option for wheels to be added for moving around the yard. But if you want the ultimate, I would choose the wood arc stand like shown below.


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

@Herring, that looks like a serious stand. I saw one on a website for a hammock seller that was priced at $3K. THREE THOUSAND!!!

Thanks for all the info.


----------

